# Hello Brothers



## clc (Jan 8, 2012)

My name is Cody I'm a master mason lodge 829 Angleton TX. I just downloaded the app for my IPhone and have been looking over the site I really have enjoyed it. I look forward to reading more and connecting with brothers I don't get to my home lodge much I'm on the road a lot currently in Three Rivers TX working I'm a pipeline welder


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 8, 2012)

Welcome to the Community here at Masons of Texas!


----------



## Casey (Jan 8, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Steve Cumbie (Jan 8, 2012)

_welcome brother cody _


----------



## cog41 (Jan 10, 2012)

Greetings!


----------



## KSigMason (Jan 10, 2012)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome Brother.


----------



## Raymond Walters (Jan 14, 2012)

Greetings brother!


----------

